# Wanna see those progression pics!



## sallyhansen76

I know many of us here are definate POASA.

This is the first month (since 2014) that I am POAS and ....did NOT see what I was hoping. (13 dpo so af right around the corner) BOOO

BUT I do love seeing those progression pics (and I loved sharing mine before) so I thought I'd shout out to those of you who wanted to share.

With the DPO marked would be even better ;)

Thanks ladies


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well, I got AF just now, so I am officially out. 

Here is to a new cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry AF arrived. Good luck for this next cycle :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Same here cd 2 now. 

This will be cycle 10 ttc. 
We have had 4 early losses this year so I'm hoping for a lots of progression and a supper blazing BFP for Xmas. 
With a supper sticky healthy little baby. 
Good luck hon


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck @Suggerhoney !!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

sallyhansen76 said:


> Good luck @Suggerhoney !!!!


Thank you. And good luck to you to hon


----------



## Twag

Hi :wave: @sallyhansen76 long time no see - Good luck with this cycle :hugs: :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Twag yes long time no see!!! 
How are you?


----------

